# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Sfide ndaj teorise se mekanizmit te evolucionit

## Atheist

kjo ceshtje u permend gjithashtu ne temen Bibla - Rrenat dhe Absurdet [Hol. FMS 2]me fetaret, te cilet duke enderruar hedhjen poshte te teorise se mekanizmit te evolucionit dhe faktit te evolucionit - kujtojne gjithashtu se provojne ekzistencen e ndonje zoti. hah.

sipas *klod* 

--------------------------------------------
_Persa i perket shkrimit tim per 1000$:

CAI-ja do ti shkruaje nje cek prej 1000$ te parit qe do te provoje qe gjithshka qe ne shohim ne univers eshte rezultat i nje transformimi natyral. Nqs do te humbni do tu kerkohet nje donacion bere apostolatit te CAI-se.

Pra-:" Eshte fakt shkencor qe speciet e kafsheve permbajne ne ADN-en e tyre informacione gjenitike qe eshte specifike per cdo specie. Peshku ka ADN peshku; zogjt kane ADN zogu; dhe kafshet kane ADN kafsheje.

Eshte gjithashtu nje fakt qe te prodhohet (krijohet) nje peshk, nje zog, apo nje kafshe me ane te progresit te mesiperm te materies biologjike, peshku, zogu, apo kafsha duhet te pajiset me materien gjenetike qe i nevojitet seciles prej ketyre specieve. Duke qene keshtu , a mund te na thote ndonje evolucionist se si, kur dhe prej ku e merr ndonje specie e vecante kete material gjenetik specifik te ri dhe te vecante nqs sic edhe dihet zakonisht,
ky material gjenetik nuk ka ekzistuar me pare se kjo specie specifike?

Nqs ndokush mundet te shpjegoje kete proces me ane te fakteve te njohura te shkences, mund ta konsideroje veten fitues te 1000$ prej CAI-se!

...
Pra ajo qe i intereson bisedes eshte se keto teori jane hipoteza dhe jo fakte sic duan ta paraqisin shume! Per vjetersine e tokes ka shume kontroversi, si edhe per Evolucionin!_
--------------------------

----------


## Danieli

Kush deshriron te dije mbi evolucionin, apo qe te shkruaj per ta kundershtuar ate, do ta rekomandoja te shkonte ne faqen e meposhteme, ku ndodhet nje liber, me i miri i perkethyer ne shqip deri tani:

http://www.harunyahya.org/other/evol...olucionit.html

----------


## antitheos

me heret ne toke jetonin dinosauret .ata tashme jane vdekur.prej tyre mbeten vetem fosilet .ata do te thote qe kane egzistuar.sipas shkenctareve ata nuk jane takuar kurre me njerez do te thote ata kane jetuar me heret .sipas bibles del qe ata u krijuan ne te njejten kohe me ne dhe zoti i zhduki me kohe vetem e vetem qe ne te mendojme qe ata ishin me te vertete do te thote se ai do që neve te na çojë ne mendimin e gabuar.
nese dinosauret jane jane krijuar vetem e vetem qe ne te mendojme ne evolucion dhe ne anen tjeter ai aq shume deshiron qe ne te besojme tek ai dhe ta njohim si krijuesin tone ,atehere zoti eshte i keq sepse eshte ne kundershtim me vetveten.

----------


## Danieli

Anti theos, nuk eshte e thene se kafshet jane kerijuar ne te njejten koh me njeriun, apo toka ne te njejten koh me njeriun...

Toka ka ekzistuar shume me pare se te krijohej  njeriu, une ne fakt jame musliman, dhe Kurani tregon dicka te tille,  pra qe Toka ka ekzistiar shume koh para  njeriut...

Ne nje theneje te profetit thuhet se me pare jane krijuar kafshet dhe bimet, fjala qe perdoret ketu pe perpara eshte "jeume" "dite" qe ne fakt ka edhe kuptimin e "fazes",  pra nuk rrjedh asnje problem nga pika qe ju parshtroni...

----------


## antitheos

danielit 

me te vertet zoti paska vouar pasi shume dikund rreth 4.5 miljard vite derisa paska ardhur te ideja per ta krijuar njeriun.kjo e tregon vetem joaftesite e zotit per te krijuar diqka me shpejte se disa miljona vjet

----------


## antitheos

a i dini tri poshtersite qe iu bene fese:

1.kopernuku
2.darvini
3.frojdi

qka mendon ti boabab a ishin keta me te vertete leninista dhe markista.

me marsizmin me se shumti ka lidhje feja.
ju dhe marksistat e keni nje mendim te perbashket ate qe njerezit jane te njejte perpara zotit dhe natyrish duhen te jente te barabarte edhe mes vete.une nuk mendoj keshtu si ju sepse jam pak racist.

po ua jap nje fakt per evolucionin.

nese ai dhe ajo qe e hengrn mollen ishin te bardhe dhe nje pjese tjeter e botes jane te razes tjeter perkatesisht te zi.a nuk ndodhi ketu nje  ndryshim nje evolucion i vogel.me te vetete jam pak racist e nuk mendoj se jame i afert me ta sa me nje te bardhe.
ata nuk kane mundur te ndryshojne te gjitha karakteristikat e tyre per 6000 vite. ju mund te thoni se adami ose eva njëri prej tyre ishte zezak por kjo nuk eshte e mundshme .

me te vetete nuk j pelqej perrallat biblike dhe kuranore.

----------


## baobabi

E kam shkruar ne nje shkrim te meparshem se si klasifikohen ateistet e para marksizmit. (faza e kelyshit)

Ti nuk dashke te mesosh me sa duket.

Shko tek ai web site se ka punuar goxha ai tjetri.

Qe ti nuk beson perralla kjo eshte gje e mire.

Shko e lexo pjesen 

"Who would die for a lie"

se e ka shkruar bukur ai

Kur une permenda komunizmin nuk e bera qe te te klasifikoj ty si komunist dhe ti ben mire qe e njeh per te keqe koleren e kuqe, megjithese shembulli me rracat nuk eshte fare shembull.

Ate e bera per te treguar se ate qe kelyshi Darvin nuk spjegoi se si u mundesua nga seleksionimi natyror krijimi i njeriut, qeni Engels e avancoi dhe e spjegoi mjaft mire se bashku me Marksin duke i krijuar socializmin shkencor qe e degjeneroi gjysmen e botes dhe shiko ku e ka katandisur edhe shqiptarin.

Po ti thellohu dhe njihu me teper me vepren e Jezu Krishtit. Ska nevoje te lexosh libra. Shih ndonje film me Jezusin dhe e meson me mire se cfare predikoi Jezusi.

PS:Rracat feja e krishtere i spjegon me tre djemte e Noes

Detyre Shtepie :Sa eshte probabiliteti qe molekulat duke u endur rastesisht neper univers te krijojne njeriun?

----------


## antitheos

jemi duke folur per evolucionin.
nuk e mora pergjigjen ne rregull nga boababi.
po e ceke edhe njehere pyetjen :nese njerezit ishin te bardhe me heret se noha i cili nuk ka mundur te jetoje me larg se 5000 vite me heret.si shpjegohen racat e tjera kur nje kohe e shkuter nuk mund te beje te ta nje ndryshim aq te mash sa eshte ai i lekures mes racave.

si shpjegohen fosilet e kafsheme qe ne mendojeme se kane jetuar me hetet.

ah me habite se si mund ta nxerni te gjithe ate qka duhet te dije njeriu prej vetem nie libri.

----------


## antitheos

klod une fioloje gjithmone prej parimit pse ka diqka jo pse nuk ka diqka .ti se besoj qe din me ma zqaru pse egziston zoti ,sepse eshte jasht koncepteve njerzore (nese eshte).
nese nuk eshte mund te sqarihet me lehte sepse eshte e vetkuptueshme.

----------


## antitheos

nje pyetje  :perqeshje: se nuk po ndodhin mrekullira sikur para 2000 kur ai ua prekte syte njerezve dhe u jepte driten perseri.

me te vertete këto vjet i bona edhe ende po e pres nje shenje qe ai egziston .me te veretete do ta doja krijuesin tim po te egzistonte por prap me shume do ta doja te verteten.

----------


## macia_blu

a e kane lexuar ateistet biblen(kuranin)???
po ti ateist e ke lexuar....?
lexoje. duhet ta lexosh te dish deri ku shkojne mohimet e tua.
dhe meso pse u bene ateistet ateiste...dhe a jane te vertete  deri ne fund ateistet?
me vjen mire qe mendon(pune e madhe se si mendon)
nje dite do te  mesosh edhe te mendosh.

----------


## baobabi

Pergjigjen e ke ne rreshtat qe kam shkruar aty me siper. Po po mundohem t'a paraqes ne nje forme tjeter.

Ata tre emrat qe ke permendur ti aty nuk kane qene leninista dhe marksista por kane qene ne fazen e kelyshit.

Per ceshtjen e rracave t'a kam treguar se feja e krishtere e spjegon me tre djemte e Noes. Si, qysh e tek shko e lexo biblen dhe e kupton se cfare spjegimi eshte dhene.

Po t'a shkruaj edhe nje here adresen e atij web-site se ka informacion interesant. Ti po te jesh njeri studjoz do i hidhje nje sy.

www.anointed-one.net

Nuk te vret fare sedren se pse gjithe keta njerez merren me kete pune.

Perpiqu te kuptosh se pse keta njerez, perfshi edhe nje shumice ketu ne forum, besojne tek Zoti dhe cila eshte shkalla me e larte e njohjes per kete problem.

Une po te them se po te lexosh artikullin "Who would die for a lie" ke shume per te kuptuar per kete ceshtje

Suksese

----------


## macia_blu

antiteos....
ti te ban me nerva ore...
ku ia vlen me te lexu ty...
ti je derrkuc  pa asnje lloj rrace. pa asnje lloj feje, pa asnje lloj ngjyre.
ti je misherimi i djallit.
(po qe nuk te kam frike vec me ben nervoz)

di me fol ti me argumenta apo na sjell brockulla  naive???
ik kopjo ndonje pjese  diku te pakten se na lodhe !


ps.
(ti klod i ke fajet qe me ke bere te lexoj kyt lloji hajvani qe na i thote vetes i mencur e rracist)!
pihaaaaaaa , ky eshte ala ne klase te trete e ne lexojme dokrrat e tij.
zot na ruj mend e krese!!!

----------


## macia_blu

baobai, e mora adressen  qe  ke sjelle per  antitheos.
flm, po provoj ta lexoj une  se ai per te cilin  e ke sjelle  nuk e di a mundet ta  marre vesh a jo.

pash zotin mos i folni ma  atij anti...
se   po e bejme te besoje  genjeshtren e vet se  na qenka i mencur.!
baobabi..te pershendes!

----------


## antitheos

po si nuk qenka ndryshimi gradual i pamjes fizike nje lloj evolucioni.po e ceki prap pyetjen time per juve :mace e verdhe: e bardhet si arriten te behen zezak per 5000 vite .kjo eshte ne kundershtim me te gjitha ligjet biologjike qe i njohimsepse eshte mjaft kohe e shkutrer per nje nryshim te tille.

----------


## antitheos

vetem per macen blu :
macja blu pak me hetet ma kishte bere nje pyetje dhe pak me vone me kishte fyer personalisht gje qe mu duk shume e ne nje nje nuvel te ulet
.une ia fali asaj dhe i jap nje pergjigje per pyetjen qe ma beri .nuk po shkruaj shume por po ia bej nje copy/paste
te nje shkrimi tim te meparshem.
--------------------------------------------
"Credo Ergo Sum" mendoj prandaj jam ,dmth une mund te dyshoj ne gjdo gje vetem jo ne ate qe une egzistoj  -ja prej nga e nxjerrë unë mosegzistencën e zotit.

Nëse unë jam "krijuar" atëherë egzistojne 2 menyra te krijimit tim te cilat njekohesisht e kundershtojne njeratjetren

e para permes nje evolucioni dhe proceseve te ndryshme siq e shpjegojne shume shkencetar dhe e dyta nganje qenje e "plotfuqishme" e "gjithedieshme" e "plotmeshirshme" etj.

1)nese e vertete eshte vetem e para atehere nuk kemi qka te flasim me tej e qka e mohon egzistencen e "superqenjes".

2)nese eshte vertete vetem e dyta atehere duhet te egzistoje mendimi se krijuesi im duhet te kishte pasur nevoje per mua edhe pse ai ndoshta do te kishte ditur tere historine time edhe para se te me krijonte (i gjithdijshem) nga kjo mund te konkludoj se ai me vuri ne kete jete vetem se ai nuk e dinte se çdo te beja ,si do te sillesha.nga kjo rrjedhe se ai kishte nevoje per mua ,ndoshta vetem per te pare se si reagoj ose vetem per ta pasur dike qe do ta admironte ,do ta respektonte dhe do ti frigohej "fuqise se tij absolute".Kjo gjendje e tij determinon mendimin per "mosplotshmerine" dhe "mosvetmjaftueshmerine" e tij e nga kjo rrjedhe se ai nuk eshte "absolut" .(E si ta dua krijuesin tim kur ai nuk eshte i tille).

nga ky konkludim mendoj ajo qenie ose nuk egziston ose nuk eshte e "plotfuqishme".
-------------------------------------------

----------


## antitheos

shumica e shkencetareve pohejne te kete ndodhur nje evolucion ne te kaluaren dhe ai vashdon edhe ende.ata nuk e bejne kete per ate se ata jane leninista se te gjithe nuk mund te jene.
evolucioni si pjese e biologjise nuk mesohet ne shkolle veq se profesotet jane ateista dhe anti zotit.
kete mesohen sepse eshte menyra me e mire e te shpjeguarit te botes deri me tash .patjeter qe edhe aty do te kete gabime te cilat do te permirsohe te ardhemen dhe gjithmone e ardhmja do te jete  me e sofistikuar.
na astronomi nuk mesotet se universi u krijua para 14.5 miljarde vitesh vetem e vetem se done ta hudhin poshte idene e zotit por se ajo eshte e verteta.une te gjithe profesotet i kam fetare por ata me shume u besojne lendes se tyre se pohimit qe bota u krijua hiq me pak se 6000 vite.

absolutisht nuk mund te hudhet poshte pohimi se ne njerezit dhe toka nuk u krujuam ne te njejten kohe .
natyra nuk u krijua vetem e vetem per njeriun.drita nuk u krijua vetem qe te shihte ai.ne jemi nje hiq ne univerz.ne mund te behemi dikushi vetem duke hulumtuar diqka te re.
te kjo e re na qon skepticizmi ,dyshimi per te veteten.ne anen tjeter fetaret as qe kane dyshuar ndonjehere me ate se qka ka te shkruar ne librin e madh dhe kjo e bene edhe me te mjerueshme gjendjen e tyre.
ato qka konstatoje shkencetaret per vjetesine e tokes duke i marre informatat e duhura nga vete toka,nga fosilet nga materilalet e tjera tregojne nje realitet tjeter shume te papelqyeshme edhe per gjyshin tim.por ajo eshte e verteta pa marre parasyshe une i besoj me shume tketyre fakteve se sa dy librave qe "mendohet" te jene shkruar para 2000 vitesh respektivisht para 500 viteve.
per keteo vite jemi jemi ndryshuar mjaft shume per nga idete.
me te veretete ne dallojme shume nga ata njerez te mesjetes ku dhenja e nje mendimi i cili nuk perputhet me ... asgjesohej fizikisht kalleshin perpara njerezve te tjere qe edhe ata mos te mendojne si ai.

----------


## Seminarist

Me duket se nuk i ke lexuar shkrimet dhe cka eshte me teper e rendesishme ti nuk ti ndoshta ende se cfare kuptohet dhe pretendohet me evolucion "antifetar"

1) Po te lexosh artikullin e z. Morris qe kam sjelle, pohohet qarte se evolucioni qe kundershtohet eshte ai qe pretendon se jeta ka ardhe si nje evolim nga nje qelizoret deri tek forma e tanishme, duke kaluar nga lloji ne lloj. Ky quhet edhe makroevolucion!

Ky lloj evolucioni, nuk ndodh, ose te pakten s'eshte dhene asnje prove reale e tij (shih shkrimin)!

2) mikroevolucioni, qe edhe pranohet, per te cilin ka edhe prova, eshte ai qe jep varietete te ndryshme te te njejtit lloj! Ky lloj evolucioni s've fare ne rrezik punen e krijimit!
Koloriteti i racave nuk eshte kalim nga ps kafsha ne njeri, por eshte nje evolim brenda llojit. Pra s'ka ndryshim te llojit, pra s'ka evolim! Ti po pate ndonje fakt te ketij evolimi, po te jap ca adresa shkencetaresh qe ti kulturosh edhe ata!

Shume fakte flasin per pamundesi te kalimit nga lloji ne lloj, madje per pamundesi te evolimit te njeriut, sidomos disa pjeseve te vecanta sikunder -syri!

Kete e ka pohuar edhe vete Darvini, po deshe e kam shkrimin e tij edhe e sjell!

-----------------------------------------------------

Fakti qe ti ende se ben dot dallimin makro dhe mikro evolucion tregon per nje mangesi serioze njohurish te tua per keto lloj debatesh! Dhe mos u nataro kot me Leninin, se ajo qe ka dash me u thon' eshte se menyra si ju "ateistucet" shqiptare e paraqisni mosbesimin ne Zot, eshte vetem i veshur me "Nietzsche", por ne fakt eshte vetem nje pasqyrim i edukimit socialist lindor (dac quaje enveriane, titste apo si te dush ti)!

----------


## Seminarist

Degjo, tema eshte hapur per ti dhene pergjigje sfides te CAI-se per evolucionin me shkrimin qe une kam sjelle:

PSE NUK PERGJIGJENI????

----------


## Seminarist

qe une kerkoj, se vete ju deshet ta diskutonit tek forumi shkencor, une po shtoj edhe disa komente te tjera.

A eshte e arsyeshme qe te besohet se kompleksiteti i jetes, ashtu sic shihet edhe tek nje femije i sapolindur, te kete ndodhur ne nje progres te ngadalshem?

Ps le te marrim syrin. Nje organ i mrekullueshem. Nuk mund te jete zhvilluar ngadale per shkak te ndryshimeve qe do duhej te ndodhnin ne menyre simultante. 


Madje edhe Darvini tha:"Te supozosh se syri, me gjithe kompleksitetin e paperseritshem...te mund te jete formuar ne menyre natyrore, duket, e them lirisht, absurditeti i shkalles me te larte." (cituar prej Dr. Colin Mitchell, "Creationism Revisited", fq.158, Autumn House, 1999)

Evolucioni i llogarit organe si keto si ceshtje adoptimi dhe mutacioni. Por nje nga rregullat e evolucionit eshte se pjeset qe jane te padobishne, eleminohen gradualisht.
PRA LE TE MOS HARROJME SE : SYRI derisa te jete i plotezhvilluar, eshte i padobishem, i paperdorshem. Keshtu qe derisa te arrije piken ku mund te jape mesazhe shikimi ne tru do jete pa vlere, dhe si i tille do kete qene, sipas teorise evolucioniste, dicka qe duhej eleminuar (mos harroni teorine e seleksionimit). Pse i eshte dashur trupit qe te kete lindur me kete organ te padobishem qe i duhej mijra vite te behej i perdorshem?

Zemra gjithashtu do te kidh qene krejtesisht e paperdorshme, derisa te zhvillohej plotesiht per te qene e afte te funksionoje ne shperndarjen e gjakut ne sistem. Edhe nje zemer me "primitive" do ti duhej te ishte kompletisht funksionale. Cdo etape para kesaj do te ish e pavlere per te mbajtur jeten.

Truri i njeriut perbehet nga rreth 10-mije milion qeliza nervore. Cdo qelize nervore nxjerr dicka  si 10.000 deri me 100.000 lidhje fibrore, me ane te te cilave ben kontaktin me nervat e tjera qelizore. Keto lidhje ne total jane nje milion milion! Nqs gjithe Europa, ose nje milion km katrore, do permbante 10.000 peme per meter km katror dhe cdo peme te kish 100'000 gjethe, totali i gjetheve do te ish perreth sa numri i lidhjeve ne trurin njerezor! Qe kjo te kete ndodhur rastesisht duket e pamundur. Dhe pervec kesaj, cdo prej qelizave nervore individuale eshte jashte mase komplekse. Nqs evolucioni i trurit si i teri eshte i pamundur te jete krijuar rastesisht, kjo vlen edhe per qelizat e tij perberese!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tashti une nuk e di dhe nuk e kuptoj se cfare faktesh dhe arsyesh doni me teper ju qe te pakten ne mos te ndryshoni mendjeper gafat qe kepusni, ta qepni gojen, e te mos flisni kot e me nxitim!

----------

